# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  O banimento da WADA da NPC / Pro League Jim Manion se estendeu até 2025.

## JaneDoe

The NPC / Pro League WADA ban was extended to 2025 by Jim Manion.

As reported on February 15, 2018, the NPC President / League Pro Jim Manion was included in the WADA List of Prohibited Associations. His original ban was until October 10, 2021.

The situation did not improve for Mr. Manion as in the updated list that was published on January 16, 2019, his suspension was extended to October 10, 2025.

Like many in the industry, especially the great defenders of the NPC and Pro League laugh at this situation, in reality it is not something to be left out.
The NPC / Pro League WADA ban was extended to 2025 Jim Manion.

As reported on February 15, 2018, the NPC President / League Pro Jim Manion was included in the WADA List of Prohibited Associations. His original ban was until October 10, 2021.

The situation did not improve for Mr. Manion as in the updated list that was published on January 16, 2019, his suspension was extended to October 10, 2025.

Like many in the industry, especially the great defenders of the NPC and Pro League laugh at this situation, in reality it is not something to be left out.
The NPC / Pro League WADA ban was extended to 2025 by Jim Manion.

As reported on February 15, 2018, the NPC President / League Pro Jim Manion was included in the WADA List of Prohibited Associations. His original ban was until October 10, 2021.

The situation did not improve for Mr. Manion as in the updated list that was published on January 16, 2019, his suspension was extended to October 10, 2025.

Like many in the industry, especially the great defenders of the NPC and Pro League laugh at this situation, in reality it is not something to be left out.

----------


## fiddlesticks

yea me too

----------

